# Canada's Largest Family



## MJ Preston (Dec 14, 2010)

I stopped by and saw my brother today. We haven't seen a lot of each other due to conflicting schedules, but once I sat down with a hot cup of tea the conversation flowed as usual. 

He was recounting the recent Remembrance Day Ceremonies he had attended and spoke about one of the speakers who was a Mother of a fallen soldier, and a recipient of the silver cross. 

As this strong woman stood before the onlookers she spoke about the anguish of losing a son, and how Prime Minister Harper and then Chief of Defense Staff Rick Hillier advised her on separate occasions that she was in Canada's largest family. She said she really did not understand what they meant by this and grieved the loss of her son. 

As time went on this woman would take a trip to Afghanistan and it was there that she got her answer. 

You see, a tank came rolling in and out stepped a skinny dirty soldier who waved to her and smiled. He told her that he knew her son and that he was from the same town and that they had shared a room in Edmonton. That is when the mother understood what the PM and the CDS had told her, and it came home to her that she was indeed a part of Canada's largest family. 

That skinny soldier was my nephew and her son was his friend.

Whatever your politics or view on war I can attest that the military family in Canada is a strong one that sticks together. I remember my nephew recounting how sad he was when this soldier fell and if but for a brief moment he reiunforced in this woman that her child was not forgotten, nor would he ever be in Canada's largest family.


----------



## garza (Dec 14, 2010)

At the going down of the sun, and in the morning...


----------



## IanMGSmith (Dec 15, 2010)

lovely piece and so well written sir,

most enjoyable.


----------

